

Jevons Paradox - duck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevon%27s_paradox

======
coroxout
Interesting. And Jevons himself was a pretty interesting guy, from a hacker's
point of view: he built the "Logic Piano", a mechanical calculating device for
Boolean logic statements, which effectively generated truth tables:

<http://www.rutherfordjournal.org/article010103.html>

[http://history-
computer.com/ModernComputer/thinkers/Jevons.h...](http://history-
computer.com/ModernComputer/thinkers/Jevons.html)

The actual machine is largely regarded as pretty much useless (as his
contemporary Venn pointed out - see the second link), but it does make him
possibly the first person to appreciate the combination of Boolean logic and
calculating devices...

